# Quilted my first quilt



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This is not a TRUE quilt top, it's the printed kind but it was free so decided to practice on it.

Hope the design shows up.

front









back


















Sorry about the string stuck to the back, I thought I had gotton all of them off. I had tried another design and didn't like it and took out two rows before doing this one.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruby, that is beautiful, you did a great job! I can't believe that was your 1st time. Is it from a stencil?


----------



## wvdexters (Apr 30, 2012)

Congratulations Ruby!! You did a wonderful job. They take a lot of time but it is so worth it. I love the pattern you chose. I have never seen one like that.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Good Job!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the kudos. I have to tell the truth tho, I did do a small lap quilt a couple weeks ago but it is so bad I ashamed to take a picture of it. I'll be using it myself this winter.



Tinker said:


> Ruby, that is beautiful, you did a great job! I can't believe that was your 1st time. Is it from a stencil?


It's not a stencil, but a pantograph. I did that on my medium arm quilting machine.
I don't have the machine on the table here, but it what I did it on.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

WOW that is your first!?!? That's wonderful!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

You did a fantastic job!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is great!


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

beautiful work. good job.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Really nice.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Really pretty, when you going to start doing them for the rest of us?  
(I am really so jealous, I would love to have a set up like that but am tickled for you.)


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

That's a BEAUTIFUL job!!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

That is wonderful. I have had my machine for three years now and I still can't get the hang of pantos. Mine never look that good.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

countrysunshine said:


> That is wonderful. I have had my machine for three years now and I still can't get the hang of pantos. Mine never look that good.


The first one I did didn't look good at all. I had the thought that I had really messed up buying that machine. DH and I are both on fixed incomes, so it was a big deal spending that much money on it and the building. Even tho I'm paying it out and didn't give but 1500.00 for it. So I decided, my friend that use to own that machine before she died would have incouraged me and told me I could do it. So I made up my mind if I couldn't learn it I would sell it. But not before I gave it my best.

I watched a lot of videos and finely I think it clicked.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have finished piecing a queen size top. Log cabin style. I haven't put it on the table yet. I'm trying to decide what I want to use for a back. I have some solid blue, but it's a little differen blue than is on the front.

I don't know why the first quilt showed up the back the color it did. It's really a burgandy color.

Please excuse the walls with the insulation showing, I don't have my drywall up yet.










here's a picture of my machine on the gammill table.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You did a terrific job!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I like that one too! Post a pick again once you get it quilted.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Great quilting job Ruby!! I love that pattern. I have a gammil machine and table too, and I have that pattern. I love using the pantos too. I have only been quiliting mine for close to a year, and still have lots to learn. But I love doing them myself. No new rooms for me though, I took the spare bedroom and it is just big enough for the 12 foot table, but it works. You are inspiring me to get up there and work on that quilt that I have loaded. I also love the log cabin top. What pattern are you going to quilt it with?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It will be something simple, I have a cloud also a cotton candy one. I also have a feather. Someone on another forum suggested the feather.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Great job and good idea to practice on a preprinted fabric!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You did a great job quilting. I can't believe your aren't an experienced machine quilter.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Great job!! Love your choice.


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Good job! so, when can we start sending you our quilts to be quilted?


----------

